
How to Protect Your Vehicle from Theft - arrius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjNKm8mXZX4&feature=emb_logo
======
arrius
Introducing the all-new Rewire ‘S’ Series, the latest addition to our state of
the art tracking solutions. This brand-new range of vehicle trackers are
rigorously tested to the highest industry standards and certifications. The
Rewire ‘S’ Series are available with three levels of protection (S7, S5 &
S5+), suited to meet all your security and insurance needs.

Having a Thatcham approved GPS tracking device can reduce your annual vehicle
insurance premiums by up to 20%. Designed and tested to comply with the latest
requirements requested by UK insurance companies, you can enjoy all the
benefits of GPS tracking while reducing your insurance premium.

All of our Rewire ‘S’ Series GPS tracking devices are monitored 24/7 by our
fully qualified and dedicated response team. They will monitor your tracker
for signs of tamper or unauthorised use and will contact you directly in the
event of theft. Once a theft is reported, our experienced team will liaise
with the police directly on your behalf to recover the vehicle quickly and
safely.

[https://www.rewiresecurity.co.uk/insurance-approved-gps-
trac...](https://www.rewiresecurity.co.uk/insurance-approved-gps-trackers)

